# big bee suit



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Check out M-M's suit.

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com


----------



## lincoln of the marsh (Mar 10, 2008)

hello saw his post in the equipment section which got me thinking. so far his is the only site that list hight with maxes out at 6' 2", second its pretty important to me to have a suit that I can use a bump hat with. 

thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think www.beeworks.com will make whatever size you need.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Custom made suits. I wish I knew who this was and who took the photo.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Barry Digman said:


> Custom made suits. I wish I knew who this was and who took the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartbeat (Nov 18, 2004)

check out the golden bee suits. they have more than enough "middle" room.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It is unnatural to wear a bee suit.


----------



## jawadis (Jul 6, 2012)

lincoln of the marsh said:


> hello,
> I have started bee keeping and have a few hive and have been doing swarm removal. i have on suite that i bout off of craigslist but i am looking for another to use as backup. the rub is i am 6'5" tall and my current suit i had to add about 10" in the middle to make if comfortable. any recommendations?
> 
> link


We have professional quality pro choice beekeeping suits with removable veils in assorted colors and sizes top grade selected quality and best workmanship and our prices are very competitive, please have a look at our web site: http://www.jawadis.us
Please feel free to ask if you have any further question. Waiting for your early reply, thanks and regards.*
G. M.*


----------



## Diogenes (Jul 3, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> It is unnatural to wear a bee suit.


That cardboard "NBA" suit might be cool, if unnatural.

I'll take unnatural for little things like cutouts though. 

Otherwise, I prefer short sleeves and a veil. Suits are too hot unless you have a NASA model with a built-in air-conditioner.


----------



## Michael Pawelek (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, with all that pasty white exposure I doubt any reputable bee will get near him!


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Jawadis 
I am also interested in the suits you offer but my problem is I am Big and tall 6'2" 70" chest thanks


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> It is unnatural to wear a bee suit.


Agreed. My bees don't wear any suits, regardless of my mood or temperment


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

my kids once though that a bee suit was like a rabbit coat mommy has. man that would have been difficult to skin all those bees to get a coat to fit me


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Perhaps call Ultabreeze and see if there suits will fit. Mine has plenty of room, particularly around the middle.


----------

